# شرح اكثر معادلات الاكسل استخداما



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2013)

List of MS Excel Functions and Formulas you need to use regularly with photos and detailed explanation how to use each Microsoft Excel formula. [h=3]*1- Date and time functions:*[/h]*DATE(year,month,day)*:Returns the sequential ****** number that represents a particular date. If the cell format was General before the function was entered, the result is formatted as a date. Excel stores dates as sequential ****** numbers so they can be used in calculations. By default, January 1, 1900 is ****** number 1, and January 1, 2008 is ****** number 39448 because it is 39,448 days after January 1, 1900. 

MS Excel Date Function *DAYS360*(*start_date*,*end_date):*Returns the number of days between two dates based on a 360-day year (twelve 30-day months), which is used in some accounting calculations. Use this function to help compute payments if your accounting system is based on twelve 30-day months*.* 

MS Excel Day360 Function *NOW*( ): Returns the ****** number of the current date and time. If the cell format was General before the function was entered, the result is formatted as a date. *TODAY*( ): Returns the ****** number of the current date. The ****** number is the date-time code used by Microsoft Excel for date and time calculations. If the cell format was General before the function was entered, the result is formatted as a date. *WORKDAY*(*start_date*,*days*,holidays): Returns a number that represents a date that is the indicated number of working days before or after a date (the starting date). Working days exclude weekends and any dates identified as holidays. Use WORKDAY to exclude weekends or holidays when you calculate invoice due dates, expected delivery times, or the number of days of work performed. 

MS Excel WORKDAY Function*WORKDAY.INTL(start date,finish day,week end,holidays)*: same as the above but gives you the option to select your weekend day or days. [h=3]2- Logical functions:[/h] _*AND*(*logical1*,logical2, …): Returns TRUE if all its arguments are TRUE; returns FALSE if one or more argument is FALSE._ 

MS Excel AND Function *IF*(*logical_test*,*value_if_true*,value_if_false): Returns one value if a condition you specify evaluates to TRUE and another value if it evaluates to FALSE. *Logical_test* is any value or expression that can be evaluated to TRUE or FALSE. For example, A10=100 is a logical expression; if the value in cell A10 is equal to 100, the expression evaluates to TRUE. Otherwise, the expression evaluates to FALSE. *Value_if_true* is the value that is returned if logical_test is TRUE. For example, if this argument is the text string “Within budget” and the logical_test argument evaluates to TRUE, then the IF function displays the text “Within budget”. If logical_test is TRUE and value_if_true is blank, this argument returns 0 (zero). To display the word TRUE, use the logical value TRUE for this argument. Value_if_true can be another formula. *Value_if_false* is the value that is returned if logical_test is FALSE. For example, if this argument is the text string “Over budget” and the logical_test argument evaluates to FALSE, then the IF function displays the text “Over budget”. If logical_test is FALSE and value_if_false is omitted, (that is, after value_if_true, there is no comma), then the logical value FALSE is returned. If logical_test is FALSE and value_if_false is blank (that is, after value_if_true, there is a comma followed by the closing parenthesis), then the value 0 (zero) is returned. Value_if_false can be another formula. 

MS Excel IF Function [h=3]3- Lookup and reference functions:[/h] *HLOOKUP*(*lookup_value*,*table_array*,*row_index_num*,range_lookup): Searches for a value in the top row of a table or an array of values, and then returns a value in the same column from a row you specify in the table or array. Use HLOOKUP when your comparison values are located in a row across the top of a table of data, and you want to look down a specified number of rows. Use VLOOKUP when your comparison values are located in a column to the left of the data you want to find. 

MS Excel HLOOKUP Function *VLOOKUP*(*lookup_value*,*table_array*,*col_index_num*,range_lookup): Searches for a value in the first column of a table array and returns a value in the same row from another column in the table array. The V in VLOOKUP stands for vertical. Use VLOOKUP instead of HLOOKUP when your comparison values are located in a column to the left of the data that you want to find. 

MS Excel VLOOKUP Function [h=3]4- Math and trigonometry functions:[/h] *ROUND*(*number*,*num_digits*): Rounds a number to a specified number of digits. 

MS Excel Rounds Function *SUM*(*number1*,number2, …): Adds all the numbers in a range of cells. 

MS Excel SUM Formula *SUMIF*(*range*,*criteria*,sum_range): Adds the cells specified by a given criteria. *Range* is the range of cells that you want evaluated by criteria. *Criteria* is the criteria in the form of a number, expression, or text that defines which cells will be added. For example, criteria can be expressed as 32, “32″, “>32″, or “apples”. *Sum_range* are the actual cells to add if their corresponding cells in range match criteria. If sum_range is omitted, the cells in range are both evaluated by criteria and added if they match criteria. 

MS Excel SUMIF Formula [h=3]5- Statistical functions:[/h] *AVERAGE*(*number1*,number2,…): Returns the average (arithmetic mean) of the arguments. 

MS Excel AVERAGE Formula*AVERAGEA*(*value1*,value2,…): Calculates the average (arithmetic mean) of the values in the list of arguments. *COUNT*(*value1*,value2,…): Counts the number of cells that contain numbers and counts numbers within the list of arguments. Use COUNT to get the number of entries in a number field that is in a range or array of numbers. 

MS Excel COUNT Formula *COUNTA*(*value1*,value2,…): Counts the number of cells that are not empty and the values within the list of arguments. Use COUNTA to count the number of cells that contain data in a range or array. *COUNTIF*(*range*,*criteria*): Counts the number of cells within a range that meet the given criteria. *Range* is the range of cells from which you want to count cells. *Criteria* is the criteria in the form of a number, expression, cell reference, or text that defines which cells will be counted. For example, criteria can be expressed as 32, “32″, “>32″, “apples”, or B4. 

MS Excel COUNTIF Formula *MAX*(*number1*,number2,…): Returns the largest value in a set of values. 

MS Excel MAX Formula *MIN*(*number1*,number2,…): Returns the smallest number in a set of values. Source: MS Excel Functions and Formulas you need to use regularly


----------



## nofal (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamalredwing (3 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much for such huge effort ,


----------

